# ~ AWMA National Championship



## Candy Eggert

December 4 - 6, 2009

Good luck to everyone!!

http://www.awmachampionship.com/


----------



## Robin Van Hecke

Anyone from this board going? I will be there.


----------



## James Downey

Yes Robin I will be there supporting Mohawk John and Jack and John Soares and Vion!


----------



## Robin Van Hecke

Good, I'll try to make contact with you somehow.

Robin


----------



## Dana McMahan

Will be flying in tomorrow evening. If the host club isn't able to, I'll try and keep results updated on the AWMA forum. I'll be the one with the super tall skinny Malinois


----------



## Sammy Walker

Thank you Dana and have a great time.:smile:


----------



## Kristina Senter

I am thinking about going...we'll see what time permits


----------



## David Feliciano

Dana Williams won schutzhund 2. Still waiting to hear the rest of the results


----------



## Dana McMahan

David Feliciano said:


> Dana Williams won schutzhund 2. Still waiting to hear the rest of the results


David
"winning" IPO2 with a failing score is an oxymoron. While we
were highest overall we failed tracking, as did about half the dogs at the trial with a 66. Perhaps you should actually trial your dog at the National ... Then you would have the results which have been updated as they come on the malinois forum.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

David Feliciano said:


> Dana Williams won schutzhund 2. Still waiting to hear the rest of the results


WTF :roll:


----------



## Mike Scheiber

5 V scores in Schutzhund III Judges are tightening the purse strings


----------



## David Feliciano

Dana Williams said:


> David
> "winning" IPO2 with a failing score is an oxymoron. While we
> were highest overall we failed tracking, as did about half the dogs at the trial with a 66. Perhaps you should actually trial your dog at the National ... Then you would have the results which have been updated as they come on the malinois forum.





Mike Scheiber said:


> WTF :roll:


Don't shoot the messenger =; I'm just relaying what I was told which came in before anything was posted on the maliboard or the internets


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

WOW talk about bitter pants. No wonder dog sports are so much fun.


----------

